# Roof Decking



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

While enjoying the wonderful Memorial Day week stay at Henderson Beach State Park, FL, this week, I decided to climp up on the roof to do a visual inspection of my our 14 month old Sydney 31FRKS fiver roof.

What I discovered alarmed me somewhat - especially since the unit is 14 months old, I figure it's our of warranty. On the trailer right side, under the rubber roof, the roof decking is not fastened down where it meets the side wall. It is like this in 2 places - between 2 of the boards. It has not punctured the rubber membrane, however, I think it should be fixed. I hae done a few searches and found that this can happen on any rv due to various reasons. Seems the most common is shoddy workanship. However, at any rate, I'd like to have it repaired.

Has anyone else experienced this and what did you do to repair it? Am I correct in the assumption that it is out of waranty now at 14 months old? Thanks for you help. PCM


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Out of warranty and may not raise to the level of being warranty. If you really look you may find that all of the roof panels are loose along the edge, they are only fastened to the rafters. If you have some that do not move they may have roofing glue holding them in place on the edge.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, I figured it is out of warranty. Seems the roof deck boards would eventually penetrate the rubber membrane. Shouldn't the roof deck panels be screwed down to the sidewall frame??? PCM


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Yep, I figured it is out of warranty. Seems the roof deck boards would eventually penetrate the rubber membrane. Shouldn't the roof deck panels be screwed down to the sidewall frame??? PCM


Glued maybe but not screwed. The rubber is thin so feel along the edge of all the board and you will not feel any depressions from screw dimples. No screws along the edge as they could (read would) work into the backing of the rubber and generate leaks. You will also note that the edge is not pulled tight over the roof edge from the roof to the side moulding. They do not want to cut the roof sheeting from underneath.

Look down the roof line, are the panels pushing up on the rubber? If not then don't sweat it, if they are then you will want it taken care of as the roof panels are coming loose from the rafters.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Yep, I figured it is out of warranty. Seems the roof deck boards would eventually penetrate the rubber membrane. Shouldn't the roof deck panels be screwed down to the sidewall frame??? PCM


Glued maybe but not screwed. The rubber is thin so feel along the edge of all the board and you will not feel any depressions from screw dimples. No screws along the edge as they could (read would) work into the backing of the rubber and generate leaks. You will also note that the edge is not pulled tight over the roof edge from the roof to the side moulding. They do not want to cut the roof sheeting from underneath.

Look down the roof line, are the panels pushing up on the rubber? If not then don't sweat it, if they are then you will want it taken care of as the roof panels are coming loose from the rafters.
[/quote]

Makes sense. I can see the lack of screws since they might push through. Glue would make more sense. The 2 boards I'm concerned about are raised up beyond the level of the rest of them, however, it doesn't seem to be pushing to the point of tension on the rubber. I just gotten this rv to the point of how I want it and have decided to hang onto it. I sure hope it is not going to have roof or structural issues! PCM


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

jdpm said:


> While enjoying the wonderful Memorial Day week stay at Henderson Beach State Park, FL, this week, I decided to climp up on the roof to do a visual inspection of my our 14 month old Sydney 31FRKS fiver roof.
> 
> What I discovered alarmed me somewhat - especially since the unit is 14 months old, I figure it's our of warranty. On the trailer right side, under the rubber roof, the roof decking is not fastened down where it meets the side wall. It is like this in 2 places - between 2 of the boards. It has not punctured the rubber membrane, however, I think it should be fixed. I hae done a few searches and found that this can happen on any rv due to various reasons. Seems the most common is shoddy workanship. However, at any rate, I'd like to have it repaired.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this and what did you do to repair it? Am I correct in the assumption that it is out of waranty now at 14 months old? Thanks for you help. PCM


FYI: I found this on ROTI (RV consumer reports) which I believe is your same model, different year reports:

2005 Keystone Outback Sydney Albert Clark

Serious rubber roof problems. It tows nice and looks nice. However, I had to have a $9000 roof replacement in less than two years. The new roof is only 1 year old and the same problem is occuring again. Keystone and the rubber roof material manufacturer refused any liability even though the roof supposedly had a 10 year warranty. Near the outer seam, no on the seam, the roof material disintegrated. One month it looked fine, the next month, there was about 35 feet by 1 inch of rubber roof missing or peeled back. Now after just one year in a new RV storage facility the same thing is happening again. I cannot afford $9000 a year in maintenance. The air conditioner circuit board failed in 18 months. The interior is beautiful and impressive. Just the right size for two people. Keystone refused their warranty and the dealer did nothing to help except extract money to do a shoddy job. I took it to Lazy Days, just outside of Tampa, Florida.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> While enjoying the wonderful Memorial Day week stay at Henderson Beach State Park, FL, this week, I decided to climp up on the roof to do a visual inspection of my our 14 month old Sydney 31FRKS fiver roof.
> 
> What I discovered alarmed me somewhat - especially since the unit is 14 months old, I figure it's our of warranty. On the trailer right side, under the rubber roof, the roof decking is not fastened down where it meets the side wall. It is like this in 2 places - between 2 of the boards. It has not punctured the rubber membrane, however, I think it should be fixed. I hae done a few searches and found that this can happen on any rv due to various reasons. Seems the most common is shoddy workanship. However, at any rate, I'd like to have it repaired.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this and what did you do to repair it? Am I correct in the assumption that it is out of waranty now at 14 months old? Thanks for you help. PCM


FYI: I found this on ROTI (RV consumer reports) which I believe is your same model, different year reports:

2005 Keystone Outback Sydney Albert Clark

Serious rubber roof problems. It tows nice and looks nice. However, I had to have a $9000 roof replacement in less than two years. The new roof is only 1 year old and the same problem is occuring again. Keystone and the rubber roof material manufacturer refused any liability even though the roof supposedly had a 10 year warranty. Near the outer seam, no on the seam, the roof material disintegrated. One month it looked fine, the next month, there was about 35 feet by 1 inch of rubber roof missing or peeled back. Now after just one year in a new RV storage facility the same thing is happening again. I cannot afford $9000 a year in maintenance. The air conditioner circuit board failed in 18 months. The interior is beautiful and impressive. Just the right size for two people. Keystone refused their warranty and the dealer did nothing to help except extract money to do a shoddy job. I took it to Lazy Days, just outside of Tampa, Florida.
[/quote]

WOW! I don't have any problems with the rv or the rubber membrane - leaking, peeling, or otherwise. The luan board roof panels are popping up form the trusses in 2 places. At this point, they are not punching through the rubber. A sort ot tape is applied on the seems between each roof panel. hen the rubber roof membrane is applied. Mine issue seems to be an issue of lack of glue or simply coming unglued. Still, the question is what is the best remedy AND will it continue to do this at each panel joint as time goes on??? PCM


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I was wondering what was under the rubber roof membrane. I had an idea the other day. I think if the roof membrane on mine becomes unreliable, I am going to get my local Line-x shop just spray the Outback roof, maybe. Way less than $9k !
I just had a Line-X bedliner sprayed in the truck, and thought maybe a Line-x roof would be good. They had a pic of a motorcycle trailer roof being sprayed with Line-x, it was a color they wanted and it dosn't leak, after three years now they said.
So if you are going to keep that travel trailer, Line-x the roof. They can cover the AC and the Maxx Airvents, refrigerator vent and the skylight to keep Line-x off those items. I would think you will need to take the rubber roof off, then you can fix the plywood on the roof. with screws if you like. Line-x it and get the Kevlar top coat, any color you like and never worry about it again. I doubt it would get punctured by tree branches.
Only thing I wonder is the attachment to the side walls? maybe if it covers the edge will make it stronger?

They did a picnic table with line-x, in Barn red. It was wild. I may try it if its less than a thousand dollars when I need a roof. 
One of these days, may get Line-x applied to my motorcycle/Cub hauler trailer.
Just an idea. 
I have to get a pressure tank for my water pump first


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

A linex roof. Interesting


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

ChainReaction said:


> Have seen this on a few units. Usually the deck is glued and screwed on the higher end units, just screwed on the more entry level ones. To fix, the edge cap will need to be removed, the rubber roof lifted back and the screws that "missed" replaced. Then reassembled. Should only be a 2-3 hour job for most shops, full day for do-it-yourselfers. A rolling ladder or "baker" staging makes it much easier. Your manufacturer should stand behind it as this is not wear and tear related.


Makes logical sense to me, however, my concern with the manufacturer stepping up to the plate to help me get it repaired is the fact that is it was 1 year old on April 07, 2008. 1 year coach warranty.
With all the bad things you hear about so many of the r manufacturers honoring warranties and standing behind their products, I'm wondering what their response is going to be. 
This weekend, I plan to contact my dealer, photograph and compose my letter, send it off and wait. PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

wayne_tw wrote:

Hear me out before anyone flames me!

The simple fix, and one that can be leak free is to screw the roof decking down from the top, on top of the roof membrane. Use fender washers under the screws, and use stainless steel materials. After securing the decking with the screws and washers, seal with Dicor self levelong caulking. These screws are no different than the screws screwed into the roof holding the TV antenna, the skylights, and roof vents and will securely hold down the roof decking. (quote from another forum)

DUDE! Your reply is exaclty what I've been waiting to hear. When I initially saw the issue, your suggestion is exactly what came to mind - espcially since it is out of warranty. The manufacturer MAY help me out, hoever, I'm not very optimistic abou that. 
Granted, the proper, professional, unobvious fi would be to do as previoulsy suggested - remove the moulding, lift up the rubber, rescrewe down the deck, reattach and reseal. 
If the unit were new and under warranty, I think I'd go that route. But it seems like a lot of risk and work undoing all the factory sealant and resaling. 
This exactly why I LOVE this forum. You can throw out your ideas and sit back and see what kind of support and ideas you get. 
I plan to post some pix of the situation and further monitor the topic before the actual fix. 
THANKS! again. PCM

Anyone have any thoughts on this scenario?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am confused. You have quotes from people that are not on this forum. That is fine but please reference where the quotes came from.

The first quote from Chain reaction does not really apply as there are no edge caps. You find those on Class A type rigs.

The second quote from wayne_tw is a repair of last resort. The screws would have to be long and you may have to hit the wall going straight down.

The dealer will quote a ton of money for the repair but you can do it your self if you think the lifting will damage the roof membrane. You do it by removing the gutter which holds down the roof membrane and you can then lift it and inspect the roof decking. You can glue it back down with construction glue, place some sand bags on the roof to hold it down while the glue sets. The reinstall the gutter and it is done.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I am confused. You have quotes from people that are not on this forum. That is fine but please reference where the quotes came from.
> 
> The first quote from Chain reaction does not really apply as there are no edge caps. You find those on Class A type rigs.
> 
> ...


Great idea!!!

There is a house in our neighborhood that is for sale. I know the owner and can get you a good price. My warranty runs out in about 11 months. That should give you enough time to sell your house, find a job in SC and move on down.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I am confused. You have quotes from people that are not on this forum. That is fine but please reference where the quotes came from.
> 
> The first quote from Chain reaction does not really apply as there are no edge caps. You find those on Class A type rigs.
> 
> ...


Sorry. He quotes I posted are from members on Rv.net from posters on the same subject. I'm trying to get as much feedback as I can from he net before I make the fix - whether itbe from the dealer or myself.

As far as edge caps, I do not think the Sydney has them. Many Keystone trailers do including Cougars and Montanas. 
As far as long screws going down into the side walls, I do not belive the decking is attached to the top of the sidewalls. It is only glued, stapeled, or screwed to the trusses. Again, that is what I think based on others responses. It makes sense since the nit has to flex somewhat. 
But I am open to all ideas and suggestions. Thanks. PCM


----------

